# Suche Gamescom Fachbesucherticket



## xb0llix (7. Juli 2016)

Moin,

ich bin auf der Suche nach zwei Fachbesucher Karten für den Mittwoch (17.08.2016). Vielleicht gibt es ja jemanden hier, der in der Branche arbeitet oder einen Shop für Videospiele hat und mir zwei Karten gegen einen Aufpreis verkaufen würde.
Ich bin selber Informatik Student bekomme aber keine, da die "Fachbesucher Definition" für Studenten sehr eingegrenzt ist, und man nur wirklich mit Studiengängen, welche sich mit Spieleentwicklung auseinandersetzen und auch nur an ausgewählten Unis einen solchen Fachbesucherzugang bekommt.

Vielleicht gibt es ja hier jemanden der mir weiterhelfen kann!


----------



## McDrake (7. Juli 2016)

xb0llix schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich bin auf der Suche nach zwei Fachbesucher Karten für den Mittwoch (17.08.2016). Vielleicht gibt es ja jemanden hier, der in der Branche arbeitet oder einen Shop für Videospiele hat und mir zwei Karten gegen einen Aufpreis verkaufen würde.
> Ich bin selber Informatik Student bekomme aber keine, da die "Fachbesucher Definition" für Studenten sehr eingegrenzt ist, und man nur wirklich mit Studiengängen, welche sich mit Spieleentwicklung auseinandersetzen und auch nur an ausgewählten Unis einen solchen Fachbesucherzugang bekommt.
> ...



Die Tickets sind doch aber im Normalfall Gratis, bzw werden gestellt.
Die zu verkaufen, also damit handeln wäre dann "nicht ganz sauber".
So oder so: "gegen aufpreis" geht dann schon eher Richtung Scharzmarkt, oder?


----------



## Herbboy (7. Juli 2016)

Ich würde da auch mal versuchen, einige der ausstellenden Firmen zu kontaktieren - vlt. ist da eine dabei, vor allem eine kleinere, die einen Studenten etwas unterstützt?


----------



## Batze (7. Juli 2016)

Keiner der Fachbesucher wird dir *offiziell *ein Ticket überlassen, schon gar nicht verkaufen. Wenn sowas rauskommt dann war es das nämlich für die jeweilige Firma.


----------



## xb0llix (7. Juli 2016)

Man kann mit einem Fachbesucherzugang, die Tickets auf andere personalisieren, d.h. eine Person (entsprechender Student oder Selbstständiger in der Branche) oder eine Firma kann personalisierte Tickets ausstellen. Auf dem Ticket steht dann der Name des Besuchers und der Name der Person/Firma über welche sie ausgestellt wurde. Ich habe sogar bereits mit der Messe gemailt, unter anderem auch eine lange Diskussion warum ich nicht einen Zugang bekäme und die teilten mir dann am Ende mit, dass es völlig legitim wäre, wenn auf eine externe Person ein Fachbesucher Ticket ausgestellt würde.


----------



## xb0llix (7. Juli 2016)

McDrake schrieb:


> Die Tickets sind doch aber im Normalfall Gratis, bzw werden gestellt.
> Die zu verkaufen, also damit handeln wäre dann "nicht ganz sauber".
> So oder so: "gegen aufpreis" geht dann schon eher Richtung Scharzmarkt, oder?


Nein, stimmt nicht ganz, die Tickets werden über Fachbesucherzugänge verkauft (ein 1-Tagesticket kostet 41 Euro), jeder Fachbesucherzugang kann 3 1-Tagestickets ausstellen und 1 3-Tagesticket. Um einen solchen Zugang zubekommen muss man sich dort einen Account machen und ein "aussagekräftiges" Legitimierungsdokumenthin schicken um eine Akkreditierung zu erhalten (beim Student beispielsweise Studienbescheinigung) die Tickets können dann über den Account offiziell auf andere Personen ausgestellt werden.
Allerdings gehe ich davon aus, dass große Unternehmen ein gewissen Kontingent an Fachbesucher Karten kostenlos bekommen.


----------



## xb0llix (7. Juli 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich würde da auch mal versuchen, einige der ausstellenden Firmen zu kontaktieren - vlt. ist da eine dabei, vor allem eine kleinere, die einen Studenten etwas unterstützt?


Ja habe bei den großen Publishern schon angefragt leider ohne Erfolg, muss nochmal die kleineren anfragen


----------



## McDrake (7. Juli 2016)

xb0llix schrieb:


> Man kann mit einem Fachbesucherzugang, die Tickets auf andere personalisieren, d.h. eine Person (entsprechender Student oder Selbstständiger in der Branche) oder eine Firma kann personalisierte Tickets ausstellen. Auf dem Ticket steht dann der Name des Besuchers und der Name der Person/Firma über welche sie ausgestellt wurde. Ich habe sogar bereits mit der Messe gemailt, unter anderem auch eine lange Diskussion warum ich nicht einen Zugang bekäme und die teilten mir dann am Ende mit, dass es völlig legitim wäre, wenn auf eine externe Person ein Fachbesucher Ticket ausgestellt würde.


Ja dsa ist doch logisch und kein Problem
Aber die Firmen müssen die Tix ja bestellen.
Die sind sind ja auch nicht unendlich vorhanden. und wenn eine Firma eines zu viel hat, dann kann sie das ja auch weitergeben.
Aber nicht VERKAUFEN, bzw dann noch ein Geschäft damit machen.
Und die Firmane wollen das ja auch nicht. Denn der Tag ist eben wirklich nur für Fachbesucher.
Da werden Termine abgemacht, Abnahmemengen fürs Weihnachtsgeschäft verhandelt, Journalisten mehr Platz für ihre Sachen, etc.
Da müssen keine "externen" Leute, welche eigentlich nix mit der Materie zu tun haben stören.


----------



## McDrake (7. Juli 2016)

xb0llix schrieb:


> Ja habe bei den großen Publishern schon angefragt leider ohne Erfolg, muss nochmal die kleineren anfragen



Auch das dürfte schwierig werden.
Je kleiner die Firma, desto weniger Tickets.
Wenn die nicht intern gebraucht werden, werden sie als erstes den (guten) Kunden überlassen.
Und es gibt in deren Umfeld sicherlich genug Personen, welche die im "Notfall" nehmen würden.
Ohne Vitamin B an solche zu kommen ist ziemlich schwierig.


----------



## xb0llix (7. Juli 2016)

McDrake schrieb:


> Ja dsa ist doch logisch und kein Problem
> Aber die Firmen müssen die Tix ja bestellen.
> Die sind sind ja auch nicht unendlich vorhanden. und wenn eine Firma eines zu viel hat, dann kann sie das ja auch weitergeben.
> Aber nicht VERKAUFEN, bzw dann noch ein Geschäft damit machen.
> ...


Nein meine Anliegen ist eher an Privatpersonen gerichtet hier, d.h. entweder Studenten, die aufgrund ihres Studiengangs einen Fachbesucherzugang haben oder jemand selbständiges in der Branche der über einen solchen Zugang verfügt. 
Außerdem habe ich schon vermehrt in verschiedenen Foren gelesen, dass am Fachbesuchertag da mehr Jungspunde rumrennen als wirkliche Fachbesucher 
Und ich meine letztendlich bin ich als Informatikstudent auch vom Fach


----------



## Ankylo (9. Juli 2016)

Man kann sich für die Fachbesuchertickets auch direkt bei der Messe bewerben. Ich bekomme jedes Jahr, aus mir unbekannten Gründen, die Möglichkeit angeboten solche Fachbesuchertickets für den Mittwoch zu kaufen Allerdings habe ich diese Chance bisher niemals angenommen.
Außerdem sollte man bedenken, dass mittlerweile bereits am Mittwoch die Messe mehr oder weniger komplett überfüllt ist, weshalb diese Tickets für Mittwoch aus meiner Sicht nicht mehr besonders rentabel sind.


----------



## xb0llix (11. Juli 2016)

Ankylo schrieb:


> Man kann sich für die Fachbesuchertickets auch direkt bei der Messe bewerben. Ich bekomme jedes Jahr, aus mir unbekannten Gründen, die Möglichkeit angeboten solche Fachbesuchertickets für den Mittwoch zu kaufen Allerdings habe ich diese Chance bisher niemals angenommen.
> Außerdem sollte man bedenken, dass mittlerweile bereits am Mittwoch die Messe mehr oder weniger komplett überfüllt ist, weshalb diese Tickets für Mittwoch aus meiner Sicht nicht mehr besonders rentabel sind.


Ich weiß, dass man sich selber bei der Messe bewerben kann, kommst du denn aus der Branche oder studierst du irgendetwas aus der Richtung. Ich finde es halt echt ärgerlich, dass ich als Informatik Student keinen Zugang bekomme. Wie gesagt habe mich versucht zu bewerben....


----------

